# San Francisco CCO Update *CLOSED*



## queenofdisaster (Jul 22, 2007)

so my b-day is august 30th and i'll probably be going to SF in september. what's the closest CCO?  TIA!


----------



## amoona (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: making a trip to san francisco, whats the closest cco?*

If you're going to be in the city then it's pretty far, at the very least 1 hour away.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: making a trip to san francisco, whats the closest cco?*

say if i was coming from central california, would there be one on the way?


----------



## obbreb (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: making a trip to san francisco, whats the closest cco?*

Gilroy will be your closest one if you're coming from Central Cali. This is along 101 then take an exit on Leavesley road. Others that are close to SF will be Napa Valley and Vacaville, still about an hour drive from SF.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: making a trip to san francisco, whats the closest cco?*

I agree with obbreb about Gilroy. There is another order in Milpitas but there is NO CCO there even though they have an Off 5th. Other stores include Neiman Marcus Last Call, Arden B, Bebe, G by Guess, BCBG, etc.

Good luck and have a fun trip! I just traveled up that way from LA a few weeks ago! My poor husband was nice enough to stop with me at 3 outlets along the way!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: making a trip to san francisco, whats the closest cco?*

Does anybody know if the one in Gilroy is any good?


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: making a trip to san francisco, whats the closest cco?*

The Gilroy CCO location is good... a decent stock of Mac.  It's usually a hit or miss shopping experience (but all locations are like that).  
The Vacaville location is somewhat better.  But I went there a few months back and they only had a selection of 2 eyeshadows (but the remaining Mac collection was great; they had majority of Slimshines available).

I was told by the gals at both location that they stock up every so often... as if they don't have a specific day or week that they get new stuff.

The Gilroy store is large.  And the Vacaville location is super small.


----------



## cmarie (Jul 2, 2008)

*New Cco!*

There is a new CCO opening in San Francisco! It's going to be in the Embarcadero. I'm not sure when it's opening or where exactly it is, sorry. I'll try to find out more and let you know!


----------



## dustypaws (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cco!*

zomg - are you serious?! I am SO.EXCITED!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cco!*

wow! where did you get this information?!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cco!*

Wow! I am excited to heat more !! thank you!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cco!*






 Thats awesome!


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cco!*

Thank you!!! Makes things easier since I never stop in Vacaville.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cco!*

Oh dear god! Finally! I'm so sick of driving all the way to Gilroy! I'm so excited! I would be there sooo often


----------



## cmarie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: New Cco!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachygoldfish* 

 
_wow! where did you get this information?!_

 

I have a friend who works for them.


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 23, 2008)

*San Francisco CCO Update*

Hi all - I was in the embarcadero center last night and saw where the new CCO is going - it's on floor two of embarcadero 3 (under chevy's). I talked to a guy who was there working last night and he said that it should be up and running within a month - HOORAY!

just wanted to share the good news


----------



## sofabean (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

yes!!!!!!! thanks!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

How awesome is this??  Thanks for the FYI ;-)


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Sweeeet!


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

OMG I FREAKIN LOVE YOU!!!! hahahhaahah PLEASE let us know when one of you guys go there and I will head over with no hesitation woo hooo


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

hehe you're welcome - i work a few blocks away so i'll keep stopping by to give you updates!


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

OMG!  How did I not hear about this?  I think I just peed myself.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Apriltini (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_OMG I FREAKIN LOVE YOU!!!! hahahhaahah PLEASE let us know when one of you guys go there and I will head over with no hesitation woo hooo_

 
I knew, when I saw the title, you'd be all over this Rinne.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Apriltini* 

 
_I knew, when I saw the title, you'd be all over this Rinne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL hey April welcome!!!


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

specktra meetup?


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I just saw this...Am I in heaven?? I think I just died of excitement!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm down for a meet...Just let me know when cuz I know where!


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

the new cco and then chevy's for happy hour and appetizers!


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_the new cco and then chevy's for happy hour and appetizers!_

 
Chevy's? How about Tony Roma


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

How about HAPPY HOUR?!?!?! lol OMG i can't wait!!!!


----------



## cherr1pye (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*






thanks ladies! Count me in!


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

tony romas AND chevys for margaritas after?!


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

count me in too!!! Now all we have to do is find out the date and since I have no work I'm going to wait outside until the doors open =)


----------



## trammie (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

OMG! I wish it opened already then I could meet up with you lovely specktras while im on vacation. Too bad I'll be back in MI by then =(


----------



## jhystle22 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

any updates on this? we should totally do a meet up. hahah


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I'm soooo down for a meetup!
I can't wait to be around people who don't look at me crazy when I get excited about a long lost goodie at a CCO!


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

i called on friday and they didn't tell me when they were opening... i'll probably take a walk down there after work one day this week.


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

what's a CCO?


----------



## dianadisaster (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Hey guys, the store in Embarcadero is a Company Store, its a little different than a Cosmetics Company Store. Its invitation only, so it'll only be open to Estee Lauder employees and employees of the Embarcadero Center, you have to show ID to get in.


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

even though it says cosmetics company outlet inside?


----------



## dianadisaster (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

The door says The Company Store and By Invitation Only right below it.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dianadisaster* 

 
_The door says The Company Store and By Invitation Only right below it._

 
Well there goes that one. lol
I was hoping that there would be another CCO in the Bay Area. 

Are there any other locations in the US that have an "invite only" thing? I've never heard of that. I've heard of beauty supply stores that are invite or professionals only.


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

NNNOOOOOOOOOO that's WEAK!!!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Hmm I was wondering what they meant by invitation only...grrr the @!#% kinda sh!t is this???? I'm so pissed off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








dustypaws: What's their number?


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

they don't have a number yet - but here it is for the main office.
 415.772.0700 or [email protected]

dude i swear it said cosmetics company outlet...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

That blows...


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I was really excited to see that they're opening a CCO in SF. It doesn't make sense for them not to open to the public. It sort of like, why pay such a premium to rent out such a prime location only to sell to a few EL employees? 

Anyway, all the CCO's I have been to were located at random places like Gilroy, Carlsbad, or Napa... All random, except the one at Vegas. And they have all been at Premium Outlets. This is the first I've heard of one located at a non-Outlet, higher end shopping mall.


----------



## blinkymei (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

that does suck, maybe someone here who works with the company can be our friend and hook us up, pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k

though it would be oh so nice and beneficial for it to open in the city cuz we be wasting gas and hurtin the environment cuz of driving an hour a way and our gas is expensive in the city... blah


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

That blows.
It's like a tease!


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_they don't have a number yet - but here it is for the main office.
 415.772.0700 or [email protected]

dude i swear it said cosmetics company outlet..._

 
Thanks! Well i just called and the guy who picked up had no idea and he transferred me to another number but that lady was not there. Boo this sucks. I'll keep calling though.


----------



## dianadisaster (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

  Are there any other locations in the US that have an "invite only" thing? I've never heard of that. I've heard of beauty supply stores that are invite or professionals only.  
 
Apparently there are several more in the New York City area.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

*GET YOUR BUTTS THERE NOW!!!!!!!*

I was just there today! OMG Tendertones, McQueen shadows and paintpots, almost all the facecare stuff, DAZZLEGLASSES!, some pigments, all holiday sets I think, plenty of lipstocks and glosses, perm blushes, and more! (ugh i feel like a cheap advertisement)

So they've been open for a little more than a week I think and they haven't got the invitations out yet so for now ANYONE can go in and buy stuff! Be quick because I tihnk they're almost done wit their little invitation things and after they send out invitations, it's not open to everyone anymore. SO you guys better go ASAP!


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

GOING TOMORROW!!! yay thanks for the update!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

GOING TOMORROW TOO!! WOOO HOOOO thanks!!!!


----------



## kariii (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

OMG! yes yes! I've never been to a CCO before.. but i'm glad to see so many san francisco ladies in here!


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

whats the exact address? does anyone know? and where again? I wanna go!! real bad


----------



## drieyes (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I am so going the moment I get to SFO on Thursday!  Hope it is still open to everyone.  I am so excited.


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

OH MY BEEJEEBUS!!!! thnkx booty for checking it out. ill probably go skip school just to check it out today. wow im so excited. is there free parking?


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

^^ no on the free parking....at certain places you can get parking validated...but I think that's mostly restaurants....and it's only for like 90 minutes.  I'm taking bart in that's for sure.....

And check out embarcaderocenter.com for the address to the other poster....


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

what time are you ladies going? i'll be down on my lunch break - if you see a gal with a blue skirt on its prolly me!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

^^ i'm leaving in a bit....I don't want to go when the lunch crowd is out lol


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_*GET YOUR BUTTS THERE NOW!!!!!!!*

I was just there today! OMG Tendertones, McQueen shadows and paintpots, almost all the facecare stuff, DAZZLEGLASSES!, some pigments, all holiday sets I think, plenty of lipstocks and glosses, perm blushes, and more! (ugh i feel like a cheap advertisement)

So they've been open for a little more than a week I think and they haven't got the invitations out yet so for now ANYONE can go in and buy stuff! Be quick because I tihnk they're almost done wit their little invitation things and after they send out invitations, it's not open to everyone anymore. SO you guys better go ASAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Did the people that work there say that they will have the invite thing later??
I'm still shocked about the invite thing, lol. (Still hard to believe).

I can go there monday... but I would hate for the place to become "invite only" by monday.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I hope its still open to everyone today! 

*MAC Mel*: on the receipt it says "2 Clay Street, Suite R-2208 SF CA 94111" Its the big mall thing with a "2". It's on the second floor.

*MzEmo*: LOL shame on you! Skipping school!

*hhunt2*: Aww I don't think it's going to be open on Monday..don't take my word for it because I'm not sure but when  went yesterday, I overheard the workers talking about the invitations almost ready.


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Just called - they are going invite only starting TOMORROW.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Tomorrow?? OMG! I better get my ass there today and stock up


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_Just called - they are going invite only starting TOMORROW._

 
Err... that's bs. "Invite only" is so retarded for that CCO to do that. 

It's a bitch just to get to Gilroy sometimes. And even worse to get to Napa or Vacaville. I better practice on my siphoning gas skills or hooking up with a Mac employee. lol. Aw man, there goes the SF CCO.


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I agree - but - my BF works in one of the connecting buildings and is considered a tenant of the same building property... so... I can get the hookup with his card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More than willing to do CPs too.


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_^^ i'm leaving in a bit....I don't want to go when the lunch crowd is out lol_

 
dude i hella knew u were from specktra!!!!!!!!! i was the other girl shopping there. teehee. i bought like HELLA stuff. I hate the fact that its only for employees of the mall BOOOO!!!!! they probably only give it to employees cus its probably like the benefits-ish? im gonna bring my friend there b4 they start sending out invites. I think there also hiring for pters also

OH YEAH parking there is a pain in the ass so expensive


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

ladies.. get down there. they HAD SUBTLE PIGMENT. *jaw drop*. dazzleglasses, prolly 20 something shadows, lipsticks, lipglasses, tons of shadesticks, blushes.... oh my god.


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

thanks..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 so is it at the embarcadero shopping center? Does anyone know how that invite only stuff works? I have a friend that works out there in the financial district. Would I be able to go with her when the "invite only" starts?


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

the invites only are to local businesses and embarcadero mall employees only.


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

damn that sucks! 

what are the hours?


sorry so many questions..


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

i think normal business hours.. i'm contemplating on going back but i've already spent 90


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_dude i hella knew u were from specktra!!!!!!!!! i was the other girl shopping there. teehee. i bought like HELLA stuff. I hate the fact that its only for employees of the mall BOOOO!!!!! they probably only give it to employees cus its probably like the benefits-ish? im gonna bring my friend there b4 they start sending out invites. I think there also hiring for pters also

OH YEAH parking there is a pain in the ass so expensive_

 
LOL omg were u the only other girl there?!?!? HAHAAHA i had that place ALL to myself after u left....but ya they gave me HELL for going over 200..i was at 202 and i STILL had to take something out...so i had my fren meet me and she got the rest of my stuff LOL damn!!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

SO ok there was A LOT OF STUFFF and super clean!!! Is SUBTLE pigment sought after?  After my fren got my stuff I just spent $300!! Some isn't for me, but most of it is!  The lady DID say that tomorrow will be invite only so you HAVE to go today....it's at EMBARCADERO 2 not 3!!!! and it's in the corner....

Take BART in if you can!! Parking is SUPER expensive.....i didn't even want to deal with it so I took BART lol 

IF you work nearby all you have to do is fax them a letterhead with your company name and they will add your company to the invite only thing.  Luckily my frens work across the street so they're going to do that for me.  

They were being B*tches though about the $200 limit (which is easily achievable) and wouldn't let me go over when i was at $202!!! DAMN!!!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_ladies.. get down there. they HAD SUBTLE PIGMENT. *jaw drop*. dazzleglasses, prolly 20 something shadows, lipsticks, lipglasses, tons of shadesticks, blushes.... oh my god._

 
were u in heaven like me??? I was on a freakin 3 way conference reading off EVERYTHING to my cousins on the phone LOL....deng i'm going to have my fren get me subtle pigment now SHOOOOOOOTTTTTT


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_SO ok there was A LOT OF STUFFF and super clean!!! Is SUBTLE pigment sought after?  After my fren got my stuff I just spent $300!! Some isn't for me, but most of it is!  The lady DID say that tomorrow will be invite only so you HAVE to go today....it's at EMBARCADERO 2 not 3!!!! and it's in the corner....

Take BART in if you can!! Parking is SUPER expensive.....i didn't even want to deal with it so I took BART lol 

IF you work nearby all you have to do is fax them a letterhead with your company name and they will add your company to the invite only thing.  Luckily my frens work across the street so they're going to do that for me.  

They were being B*tches though about the $200 limit (which is easily achievable) and wouldn't let me go over when i was at $202!!! DAMN!!!_

 


do u know the fax number?


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I don't have the fax but the number to the store is (415) 591 0710.

I'm going to try and get my company to submit something too!


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_were u in heaven like me??? I was on a freakin 3 way conference reading off EVERYTHING to my cousins on the phone LOL....deng i'm going to have my fren get me subtle pigment now SHOOOOOOOTTTTTT_

 
omg you don't understand - i almost shelled out 25 for subtle YESTERDAY - instead today i got 2 subtles for 26! seriously - i had 3 but she made me put one back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's okay, i have two more subtles at home... haha... such a subtle hoarder!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_omg you don't understand - i almost shelled out 25 for subtle YESTERDAY - instead today i got 2 subtles for 26! seriously - i had 3 but she made me put one back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's okay, i have two more subtles at home... haha... such a subtle hoarder!_

 
that good huh?  i have a sample of subtle but haven't used it yet.  I did stock up on Your Ladyship though...LOL they had some good eyeshadows but I already had a lot of em (so sad) hahahaah so are u going back today??


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

WHY do I have to be out of town today? WHY?!
Did I do something wrong to upset the CCO Gods? Ugh.  I'm so upset.

CP anyone? PM me.


----------



## drieyes (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Geez, I'll be a day late!!!  Hope it changes


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I wonder if tomorrow is their "official grand opening" where an "invite" is needed to get in. Then after tomorrow, it's open to the public again!? 

I was talking to my boss (who is a business owner) about my depressing day b/c of the SF CCO, and she had said that they ususally do that for grand opening parties. That's my hope! lol


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

^^ sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the "invite only" is on the door...not a sign, but physically on the door....apparently, starting tomorrow will be the invite only from then on.  They grilled my friends when they went in asking what company they work for....just today they let them slide but if your company is not on their list, you can't buy


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

hmm so they are paying ridiculous rent to cater to handfuls of employees? ha, thats funny. oh well, the pro discount is 40% anyways..YAY so who cares about them


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

^^ ya i don't know the sales tactic on that...i was there around lunch time and employees didn't even know that place existed!  anywho, the pro discount may be more, but not everyone qualifies for it...so we take what we can get


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

^now if only I had a pro card... hah!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I don't even know anyone that HAS a pro card LOL my friends and I are all in the wrong profession!


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Has anyone confirmed that the invitation only thing started only?


----------



## Cachica (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

This is so crappy. And I might go to SF next weekend! And no CCO for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rinne, we gotta go kick some ass - or, you can kick ass while I'm watching
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My stitches haven't healed yet LOL


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cachica* 

 
_This is so crappy. And I might go to SF next weekend! And no CCO for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rinne, we gotta go kick some ass - or, you can kick ass while I'm watching
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My stitches haven't healed yet LOL_

 
LOL I'm ready to make some more damage!!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Has anyone confirmed that this is now an 'invite-only' deal? I'm thinking of taking a trip dow there this week...

Also, does anyone know who/what companies are on the list? I work for a brokerage firm headquartered in the city so I want to know if my company is already on the list or not....


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

This is just very strange to me.  Why wouldn't they open this up to the public like the other CCO's and they can sell a ton?  Seems like a backward retail strategy to me.

Perhaps the invite only thing is temporary and they will open it up soon.  Otherwise it seems like a waste and would potentially lose money for them.

JMO!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Has anyone confirmed that this is now an 'invite-only' deal? I'm thinking of taking a trip dow there this week...

Also, does anyone know who/what companies are on the list? I work for a brokerage firm headquartered in the city so I want to know if my company is already on the list or not....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Supposedly the companies on the list are the ones that work at Embarcadero center.  They may make an exception for your company but you have to fax them a letterhead...not sure if they are still doing/accepting this but I would call first.  

I really am hoping that it's open to the public....


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Any updates on this?  My company is about 5 blocks down Market from the Embarcadero, I wonder if this is close enough to get on the list.  I know I can fax something on letterhead.  I'll update when I find out more.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: making a trip to san francisco, whats the closest cco?*

Napa is usually fairly decent too and it's larger than the Vacaville store.  I've been able to find some Quads there and several hard to find pigments and eyeshadows.  Vacaville usually has a great selection too, but it is small.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I'll be in the area later today and see if I have time to stop by....


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

UPDATE: So I just called them and talked to a lady named Diane..
This is the deal...it will *NOT* be open to the public...It *IS* by invitation for Embarcadero employees only. For companies in the vicinity, they need an HR contact to fax them the number of invites needed on company letterhead. Diane and company would then review and approve the submission. If the 'application' is approved then.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!!!!!!!  !!!!

Dang, it's almost like applying for a license...lol

HTH!


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_UPDATE: So I just called them and talked to a lady named Diane..
This is the deal...it will *NOT* be open to the public...It *IS* by invitation for Embarcadero employees only. For companies in the vicinity, they need an HR contact to fax them the number of invites needed on company letterhead. Diane and company would then review and approve the submission. If the 'application' is approved then.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!!!!!!!  !!!!

Dang, it's almost like applying for a license...lol

HTH!
_

 
Thanks for the details.

I think SF's CCO's BS is complete crap! 
Do they really think they will make more business if it only caters to local offices. I have business people who come into my office (I work for a doc) and they rarely can come in b/c they are so busy with work.

But yet again, those people who work in the Embarcadero offices can give the invite to a friend, family member or client-- but that's the same thing as a non-invite person to come in.

I wish the SF CCO manager (or whoever runs that store) reads this theard. lol, I hope it makes them feel stupid as a business owner.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

If I have known about this sooner, I would have went before they made it invite only. It so suck that its not even open to the public. They will make more money that way.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I cannot see how they will be profitable this way....The average consumer shops and spends the most?? Unless they are only going to get 1 or 2 of every item, then whats the point??...That is so weird!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

i hope that they get NO business by making it invite only!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ok that was mean...lol but i want it open to the public!! i have NO friends that work at embarcadero center...and that whole letterhead thing you have to go through...


----------



## dustypaws (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

my BF works at the building across the street owned by the same company and has an embarcadero center card - i wonder if that would work..


----------



## nzgal (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

This is location discrimination! Let's riot!


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

has anyone been able to get into this cco? if so, please let me know what they have! i have a friend who works there and i'd love her to get me stuff...!


----------



## cleung341 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I didn't know there was a CCO in SF. Does anyone know if it is still invite only?


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cleung341* 

 
_I didn't know there was a CCO in SF. Does anyone know if it is still invite only?_

 
I just called right now b/c I will be in Frisco tomorrow and *it's still invite only*.
If you search in Yahoo, the store is titled "The Company Store" but when the gal answered the phone, she said "Estee Lauder Company Store".

Then I asked her a few more questions regarding when the invite deal would be over (if ever), she asked me if I work or lived near by.  I understand that you can get in if you work in any of the Embarcadero Center buildings, but if you live near by??  Does anyone know if any apartments or condos in SF are owned by the Embarcadero Center/contractors/builders?

Heres the # b/c I was looking through this theard but too many pages to sort through, lol. 
_The Company Store _
_(415) 591-0710_


----------



## boba (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Someone please try to find a way to get into there!! I hate that place though because why would any store not want any business from customers? i bet you if it wasnt invite only they would be earning 50% more of what they have going on now. I know i would be there every couple of weeks or so it its a non invite store. What does the girl mean by nearby anyways? so confusing

Maybe if a lot of people yelp this place and say it sux because its an invite only store, they might want to open it up...and maybe someone should try to contact  estee lauder and see what can be done.

GRRR. THIS PLACE MAKES ME MAD


----------



## kariii (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

This is so disappointing. I work in the marina but one of our branches is on Market and kearny. I wonder if I can fax a letterhead with the market and kearny one. UGH!


----------



## cleung341 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I wonder what they want as proof as an employee who works in the Embarcadero area. My friend works at GAP HQ, wonder if that would be considered Embarcadero.


----------



## myzleelee (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nzgal* 

 
_This is location discrimination! Let's riot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 
















 hehehehe im down....


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Im sooooooo MAD i missed out on this!!!! it juss sounds sooo stupid to have the store "invite only"! I say we all meet up in front an start raising hell, HELL i tell ya!!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

You can review the store here on yelp.com

The Company Store/ Estee Lauder Company Store - Hayes Valley - San Francisco, CA


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

do you think someone with a wholesaler's license can get in?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

is this seriously still invite only? i didn't know there was one in SF. wtf? invite only? stupid.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_is this seriously still invite only? i didn't know there was one in SF. wtf? invite only? stupid._

 
yes it is still invite only. i don't think they will ever open to the public besides that one time when they just open.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Someone just told me that there is no more invite-only for this store. They are open to the public. Well, they said technically, the store is just supposed to sell only to Embarcadero Center workers but if you tell them that you work 1 block away, they will let you shop.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_Someone just told me that there is no more invite-only for this store. They are open to the public. Well, they said technically, the store is just supposed to sell only to Embarcadero Center workers but if you tell them that you work 1 block away, they will let you shop._

 
Yes, I heard the same thing on Yelp.com

Unfortunatly, if we all start saying (or lying; in my case, I would be lying, lol) the same thing, the gals at the cco would catch on.

I called earlier today to ask if it's still invite (yes they say), then I brought up (aka: lie!) I do work down the street but NOT within the Embarcadero Center.  The gal had said that corporate will have to "review" my case b/c I don't work within the building.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Yes, I heard the same thing on Yelp.com

Unfortunatly, if we all start saying (or lying; in my case, I would be lying, lol) the same thing, the gals at the cco would catch on.

I called earlier today to ask if it's still invite (yes they say), then I brought up (aka: lie!) I do work down the street but NOT within the Embarcadero Center.  The gal had said that corporate will have to "review" my case b/c I don't work within the building._

 
I went in there today with no problems. The employee didn't ask if I work in Embarcadero Center. All she said was hello. I get to browse around the store. They have a lot of MAC stuff. All I can recall is they have paint pots, fluidlines, skincare products, foundations, blush, eyeshadows, lip products, powder products, blush.

There was no one in there. I was the only customer. I asked the employee if it is open to the public but she said technically no but they are trying to ease it up a bit so the public can shop there too.

If it is invite only, they should have a sign at the door saying Embarcadero Center employees only. There was no sign indicating that.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_I went in there today with no problems. The employee didn't ask if I work in Embarcadero Center. All she said was hello. I get to browse around the store. 

There was no one in there. I was the only customer. I asked the employee if it is open to the public but she said technically no but they are trying to ease it up a bit so the public can shop there too.

*If it is invite only, they should have a sign at the door saying Embarcadero Center employees only. There was no sign indicating that*._

 
Thanks Noahlowryfan!

That's really cool you got in.  And it's a good point you made regarding no signs posted.  

I think I'll give it a shot.  I should be in SF towards the end of the month.  Truthfully, I hate lying. lol.  I feel like karma will bite me in the ass.
If they don't let me in, I'll just go shopping at the pro store and have a full day in SF.  Nothing to lose.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

yes!!!!  i'm going try and go next week!


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

They definitely need to let us in! I live about 15 mins away from the city, go to school in the city & am always down there! They have to let us in! Otherwise, I have to go all the way to Gilroy or Vacaville, & both locations are like an hour *+* drive for me! C'mon Embarcadero location, don't be so mean...


----------



## enigmatic (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I'm really tempted to stop by and try to get in. I had no idea we had a CCO here.


----------



## jrvt2 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

I am going to be there next week and will definitely try! Can someone tell me exactly where it is? thx


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

does anyone know if the store is still by invite only?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: San Francisco CCO Update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_does anyone know if the store is still by invite only?_

 
I haven't been there in months so I don't know. Here is the store number if you want to contact them. (415) 591-0710


----------



## XicanaQueen (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if this store is still currently open? Called before 6pm but no answer. T.I.A


----------



## lunatwinkle (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, it's still around! I was there last month. It's no longer invite only too! I just walked in there with a girlfriend. It's on the 2nd floor of Embarcadero Center 4.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you! Good to know. I was just in town on Saturday, wish I would have read this before. I will have to try and go back to the bay soon.


----------



## singrsling (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been able to just walk in before as well.  They are only openn M-F until 6pm, workweek hours. they have a nice selection of things, but I haven't been there in months.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 2, 2011)

im going to sf on fri so im going to see if i can swing by here!


----------



## singrsling (Feb 3, 2011)

I was just there last Wednesday, and it was aweseome. The manager, Catherine, is super nice, and so is the SA there, a young woman with long black hair. I was the only one in there from 5:15 until closing at 6pm. I was going crazy, they had so much cool stuff!  Lots of MAC, Clinique, some Prescriptives, MAC 2009 holiday things, including the gloss sets, ony $20.75 for the 5!!  It's very clean and neat in there, no little kids touching everything, etc. 

  	GO!  you will go crazy, like I said, lots of MAC things - piggies, shadows, lip glosses, skin stuff, etc.

  	Enjoy!!  Post and let us know what you got.  '

  	I got 3 lip items, including an Estee Lauder gloss stick, which I love. Also American Beauty lippie, and of course some MAC glosses.  I could have spent hours in there, playing with everything - it was heaven.  Also got an Origins face exfoliant, forgot the name, but it comes in a tube and in a jar. 

  	I love that store!


----------



## pinguina (Feb 21, 2011)

Ooh this makes me so excited! I will be going to San Francisco in April/May and don't have any CCOs near where I live in Canada. My family and I were only considering going to Napa for the day and I was scared I wouldn't be able to visit an outlet while we were there. This makes things so much easier if I really can just walk in!


----------



## bluej422 (Mar 4, 2011)

FYI, I was there this week.  They no longer have the sign saying it's by invite only and when I asked they said the public is welcome (but they don't advertise themselves to the public).  It was great and spent awhile there.

  	I was looking for MAC MSFs and they had: refined, perfect topping, pink pleasure and so ceylon (I think).  They also had the Lillyland face powder and a couple bronzers, plus the mineralize kits Fun in the Sun and Pinkzapoppin   (with an MSF, minearlize blush duo and mineralize eyeshadow), several mineralize blush duos and eyeshadows as well.  They had skincare stuff from MAC, Bobbi Brown, Clinique and Origins.  I also picked up Viva Glam VI SE, Viva Gaga lipglass, Partial to Pink cremesheen, a Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick, and EL foundation.


----------



## femmepastiche (May 13, 2011)

Has anyone been here as of late? I'm about 2 hrs away and I need an excuse to go to the city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been longing for a decent shopping trip....def. want to know if they have anything good/what collections they might have in stock!


----------



## pandav (Jun 30, 2011)

I went to the SFO CCO yesterday and they had a good stock of MAC products much better than the pathetic Vacaville Outlet CCO. It's actually on the 2nd floor of Embarcadero Center 2 not Embarcadero Center 4. I went to EC 4 first, then asked a girl there. It seemed she was MAC enthusiastic too and she told me to go the EC 2, 2nd floor. 

  	They had about 15 MAC lipsticks, 20 eyeshadows, 10 mineralize eyeshadows, 2 msfs, lots of other stuff. In limited edition, they had some To the beach stuff, Liberty of London stuff, couple of Venomous villains things, many holiday collections. Sorry don't remember the exact product names. Its a must go if you are in the area.

  	I got the Liberty of London Dirty plum blush. Btw they had both dirty plum and prim and proper blushes from LoL collection.


----------



## femmepastiche (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone been here lately? I'm going into the city on Friday and I want to check it out! Any good sightings?


----------



## mizdeegee (Mar 23, 2012)

can someone please reply back to me!!!?!   is it really still invite only?  im not from the bay area at all i live near los angeles but will visit next week..  do u think i can just walk in without getting asked for an employee id?   i just cAlled and they said its still invite only and not open to the public. the only way i can get in is if i work near there and fax something to get approved!   i was really hoping just to wAlk in bcos my hotel is only 10 mins away and i really wanna get in!   but i dont wanna go and get kicked out!   so is it invite or can i just walk in? plsss help!   thanks


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 23, 2012)

mizdeegee said:


> can someone please reply back to me!!!?!  is it really still invite only?  im not from the bay area at all i live near los angeles but will visit next week.. do u think i can just walk in without getting asked for an employee id?  i just cAlled and they said its still invite only and not open to the public. the only way i can get in is if i work near there and fax something to get approved!  i was really hoping just to wAlk in bcos my hotel is only 10 mins away and i really wanna get in!  but i dont wanna go and get kicked out!  so is it invite or can i just walk in? plsss help!  thanks


 It is not invite only,you can in.


----------



## mizdeegee (Mar 23, 2012)

thank you so much! 

  	idk why they would say theyre still invite only over the phone.. maybe they just don't want a lot of ppl coming in. 
  	im just gonna try no matter what! lol

  	thanks again!  

  	@Baby1black  have you been there lately? im sorry to ask too much questions, just really wanna get in. LOL. thanks


----------



## mizdeegee (Mar 23, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> It is not invite only,you can in.


  	have you been there lately too?


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 23, 2012)

yes last week.Actually the people who work there are pretty nice and very helpful.Just go in they will not say a thing and acutally greet you.It is in the 1st floor embacaderoo 2.



mizdeegee said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> idk why they would say theyre still invite only over the phone.. maybe they just don't want a lot of ppl coming in.
> im just gonna try no matter what! lol
> ...


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 24, 2012)

I just went last week - just walked in like I belonged there and started browsing.  They greeted me and didn't say anything about me having an invite.    One thing to note, in case you didn't already know, is that they're only open Mon-Fri from 10-6.


----------



## mizdeegee (Mar 24, 2012)

i really appreciate the replies!  

  	did you guys find anything good? any msfs or blushes?


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 24, 2012)

mizdeegee said:


> i really appreciate the replies!
> 
> did you guys find anything good? any msfs or blushes?


 Actually I thought they did not have a good stock of Mac. They usually have a good amount of Mac so I hope they restock when u visit. Plenty of mineralized blushes and creme blend blushes. Loads and loads of lip glasses. A couple of paint pots from the recent painpot ollection. Forgive me cannot recall the name as they seem to be too many collections right now. One or two msf. Most of the peacocky liquid  lippies.a couple of big bounce eyeshadows and  a couple of lipstick and lipgloss from the recent holiday dazzlesphere collection and loads of tartan tale collection. WW blush the pink one and pink eye palette and lipglosses.  I think u will enjoy it.


----------



## mizdeegee (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for the update!


----------



## x33kimberly (Apr 1, 2012)

Any more recent updates? I might drop by sometime this week, but want to make sure it'll be worth the price for parking lol.


----------



## mizdeegee (Apr 3, 2012)

hi everyone!
  	i went last thursday on my trip to SF. i was scared at first, but walked in like i belonged.lol. no one was there but me. the workers are super friendly like everyone said they were. 
  	i wasnt too impressed, but i have a different preferences.. i was hoping to find msfs, but didnt see any. 

  	only thing i remember was that there was a lot of cremblend blushes i got florida. 
  	i also got prim and proper blush, vintage grape blush ombre, my highland honey. 
  	they also had chromagraphic pencils in nc15/nw20 and also the darker one. 
  	they had black mascaras. 
  	rose ole. 
  	lots of lipglosses (cyndi, gaga 1, gaga 2, etc)
  	they had brushes from previous collections too. 
  	paint pots (imaginary, pure creation, half wild)
  	saw off the page e/s, lime, going bananas, tempting...etc
  	some pigments..
  	bronzer from to the beach collection..

  	didnt really see any new collections. 
  	thats all i can remember


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

Just went there maybe 2 weeks ago, the biggest addition would be the pro longwear eyeshadows, a few of the cream paint pots.


----------



## mizdeegee (Jul 10, 2012)

anyone been here lately? anything good?


----------



## singrsling (Jul 10, 2012)

Was there last week. What kinds of .stuff are u looking. For? They had good selection of Mac lip prdoducts including travel kits for lips. they also had a lot of shadow palletes and the holiday lip kits. They always have a good supply of estee lauder things. Also added Smashbox. Their July shipment isn't in yet.  Maybe next week.


----------



## mizdeegee (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks.. looking for mostly blushes or msfs.


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Was there yesterday, I didn't see any new MAC shipment since June. For those looking for Lady Grey quad, there are only about 3 or 4 left.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 4, 2012)

becca1014 said:


> Was there yesterday, I didn't see any new MAC shipment since June. For those looking for Lady Grey quad, there are only about 3 or 4 left.


  	I was in there yesterday, so we may have crossed paths.  

  	It doesn't seem that they're getting new MAC shipments in as frequently, so I haven't really seen anything new for a while.  I did pick up pigments in Push the Edge, Brash & Bold and Gold Stroke.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 27, 2012)

I just called this store to see if u still need an invitation and the girl said YES! wtf? I'm glad I didn't go there and get denied to my face


----------



## Baby1black (Aug 27, 2012)

purplerinne said:


> I just called this store to see if u still need an invitation and the girl said YES! wtf? I'm glad I didn't go there and get denied to my face


 No u do not. I was there last week with my daughter. Actually the girls there are really friendly and I always buy as much as I want without them putting a limit. If u are going for Mac stuff I do not think they have anything new,however it is a nice store. I get my fab coach sig fragrance from there and some bumble hair stuff.they always have good stuff in the other brands like Bobbi,smash box Clinique.


----------



## singrsling (Aug 28, 2012)

I was just there last week, and they did get a new shipment in including some Mac. The holiday set shadow palettes, lip kits, and some blushes. Also the Gaga Cindy lip kit. Other stuff tio but I was out of time and couldn't see it all.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm going next week to see what they have. I finally work in the area so i hope i don't get denied


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 18, 2012)

purplerinne said:


> I'm going next week to see what they have. I finally work in the area so i hope i don't get denied


  You won't. Just walk in there, acknowledge them, and start looking around. They won't bother you. They're really nice.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 18, 2012)

I would have to say this is the closest cco to me and I have yet to go where exactly is it, my cousins live out in the city so when I go visit I should make a quick stop there I've never been to one so it'll be exciting to go (when I decide to go)   So there's cco's in Vacaville, gilroy, the city? Is that it?


----------



## sfmakeup (Oct 18, 2012)

purplerinne said:


> I'm going next week to see what they have. I finally work in the area so i hope i don't get denied


  Make sure to post what they have!


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 18, 2012)

purplerinne said:


> I'm going next week to see what they have. I finally work in the area so i hope i don't get denied


 I am going there next week too to return some stuff that did not work for my skin. I just have to look for the receipt. They really got some nice things the last time I was there. Tom ford lipsticks,most Mac eyeliners from shop cook and one ash violet,last years mineralize blushes warmth of coral and the brown one,sorry can not remember the name. blushes including equilibrium and stunner,azalea blossom which did not work for me,vintage grape and redhead MSf. Most of those glosses in a pen do not remember the name and most prolog wear lipsticks and eyeshadows from past collections. Two mattenes seeds of desire and potent fig which is very similar to my faultlessly,so might go back. Holiday kits.huge array of lipglosses and cream blushes. Bobbi brown shimmer bricks,tinted moisturizers and very nice eyeshadows.,Clinique bb cream.i think that is what I remember but I go there often to get my skin basics .


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 18, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> So there's cco's in Vacaville, gilroy, the city? Is that it?


  	It's at 1 Embarcadero, behind Papyrus. 

  	There's also a CCO at Gilroy Outlet. I don't have a car, but I know I could take Caltrain down there, then a public bus - I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 18, 2012)

shit I need to go to the one in gilroy!! I've never been to one before, kinda scared to see what goodies they have! too bad the next time I plan on going there is with my boyfriend lol he says I have enough makeup.... lol if only he knew how much I'm buying before the end of the year! lol


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 18, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> It's at 1 Embarcadero, behind Papyrus.   There's also a CCO at Gilroy Outlet. I don't have a car, but I know I could take Caltrain down there, then a public bus - I just haven't done it yet.


 Oh boy I should not have read that. I really hate going to the cco because no matter what I do I spend a lot of money. In addition to your usual spending with Mac LE collection that are up every 2weeks and sephora .glad I do not have an ulta next to me.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 18, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> It's at 1 Embarcadero, behind Papyrus.   There's also a CCO at Gilroy Outlet. I don't have a car, but I know I could take Caltrain down there, then a public bus - I just haven't done it yet.


  Cool thanks! I have a car but my excuse for everywhere is that it is too far maybe it's a good thing they're far from me otherwise I'd really be poor,   I should do your sign idea at the pier see how much I collect then go to the cco! (wishful thinking) lol


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 18, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> shit I need to go to the one in gilroy!! I've never been to one before, kinda scared to see what goodies they have! too bad the next time I plan on going there is with my boyfriend lol he says I have enough makeup.... lol if only he knew how much I'm buying before the end of the year! lol


  Oh man mines just asked me yesterday "so how much more are you planning to spend next week?"  is this the last line that's coming out? I'm like oh not that much maybe 90 lol (plus 126 I already preordered at Nordstroms shhh) and I won't want anything till the day after Xmas


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 19, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Oh man mines just asked me yesterday "so how much more are you planning to spend next week?" is this the last line that's coming out? I'm like oh not that much maybe 90 lol (plus 126 I already preordered at Nordstroms shhh) and I won't want anything till the day after Xmas


  	lol thats cool...i spent way too much on GD and MM and probably in TT as well....someday maybe i will get to the store in gilroy lol but not if MAC keeps coming out with so many collections!


----------



## MACina (Oct 19, 2012)

OMG....this is a GREAT selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Even Tom Ford lipsticks....you are so lucky that you have CCOs!!!


Baby1black said:


> I am going there next week too to return some stuff that did not work for my skin. I just have to look for the receipt. They really got some nice things the last time I was there. Tom ford lipsticks,most Mac eyeliners from shop cook and one ash violet,last years mineralize blushes warmth of coral and the brown one,sorry can not remember the name. blushes including equilibrium and stunner,azalea blossom which did not work for me,vintage grape and redhead MSf. Most of those glosses in a pen do not remember the name and most prolog wear lipsticks and eyeshadows from past collections. Two mattenes seeds of desire and potent fig which is very similar to my faultlessly,so might go back. Holiday kits.huge array of lipglosses and cream blushes. Bobbi brown shimmer bricks,tinted moisturizers and very nice eyeshadows.,Clinique bb cream.i think that is what I remember but I go there often to get my skin basics .


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 19, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Oh man mines just asked me yesterday "so how much more are you planning to spend next week?" is this the last line that's coming out? I'm like oh not that much maybe 90 lol (plus 126 I already preordered at Nordstroms shhh) and I won't want anything till the day after Xmas


  	Little does he know, lol!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 19, 2012)

cmarie said:


> There is a new CCO opening in San Francisco! It's going to be in the Embarcadero. I'm not sure when it's opening or where exactly it is, sorry. I'll try to find out more and let you know!


  	OMG!! I had been there twice and did not know of this! Dannnnnnng it! Fuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 26, 2012)

oops wasn't able to make it last time BUT i work close by now and am headed out the door. will let u know what i find =)


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 26, 2012)

ok just got back..here is what I remember I saw:

  	a lot of single eyeshadows from VV. Vainglorious for sure, i saw Outre and Moleskin from whatever collection lol, Lime, Sky Blue?, a bunch of MES duos that weren't that fun, electric cool eyeshadows, a whole lotta pigments like Later, Family Crest, the colorful paintpots a blue and 2 purples...um hyper violet? something wild...Stunner blush, Raizin, Blunt, one with the heart in the middle miss Behave, Band of Roses, Warmth of Coral, Pressed Amber, lipsticks in Eden Rocks, from VV, Cockney, Pro longwear lipsticks and lipglosses, Dazzleglass in Fabulous Fun, The kissables Exxxhibitionist, Woo Me, Super, So Vain, the blue one, pro longwear eyeshadows i think in most colors, matchmaster in 4.0 but only that shade lol, Truth and Light powder, Honey rose powder, a lot of palettes and gift sets from Tartan Tale, and last years holiday collections all the palettes, brush sets, 2 globe spheres with the pigments in purple and blue, oh the 234 brush was there for $15.75 (i remember bc i may buy it lol) the holiday nailpolish set, a bunch of greasepaint sticks...I wanted to take pics but didn't want the lady to see me...

  	there are Tom Ford lipsticks maybe about 10 colors most in white packaging. don't know the price though...a whole lotta Estee Lauder gelee eyeshadows and Topaz Chameleon, tons of their nailpolishes, bumble and bumble stuff which i'm SUPER happy for, Smashbox, Bobbie brown tinted moisturizer and tons of her skincare....

  	the lady said they will get shipment in in November....guess i'll be going back haha


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 26, 2012)

purplerinne said:


> ok just got back..here is what I remember I saw:  a lot of single eyeshadows from VV. Vainglorious for sure, i saw Outre and Moleskin from whatever collection lol, Lime, Sky Blue?, a bunch of MES duos that weren't that fun, electric cool eyeshadows, a whole lotta pigments like Later, Family Crest, the colorful paintpots a blue and 2 purples...um hyper violet? something wild...Stunner blush, Raizin, Blunt, one with the heart in the middle miss Behave, Band of Roses, Warmth of Coral, Pressed Amber, lipsticks in Eden Rocks, from VV, Cockney, Pro longwear lipsticks and lipglosses, Dazzleglass in Fabulous Fun, The kissables Exxxhibitionist, Woo Me, Super, So Vain, the blue one, pro longwear eyeshadows i think in most colors, matchmaster in 4.0 but only that shade lol, Truth and Light powder, Honey rose powder, a lot of palettes and gift sets from Tartan Tale, and last years holiday collections all the palettes, brush sets, 2 globe spheres with the pigments in purple and blue, oh the 234 brush was there for $15.75 (i remember bc i may buy it lol) the holiday nailpolish set, a bunch of greasepaint sticks...I wanted to take pics but didn't want the lady to see me...  there are Tom Ford lipsticks maybe about 10 colors most in white packaging. don't know the price though...a whole lotta Estee Lauder gelee eyeshadows and Topaz Chameleon, tons of their nailpolishes, bumble and bumble stuff which i'm SUPER happy for, Smashbox, Bobbie brown tinted moisturizer and tons of her skincare....  the lady said they will get shipment in in November....guess i'll be going back haha


 Nothing new from the last time I went,but could not go this week. The Tom ford are $29 really love them especially blushing nude . I did get the 234 brush but I wish they would have got match aster in other shades.  Probably will go next week to exchange a couple of items but thanks purplerinne.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 29, 2012)

purplerinne said:


> ok just got back..here is what I remember I saw:
> 
> a lot of single eyeshadows from VV. Vainglorious for sure, i saw Outre and Moleskin from whatever collection lol, Lime, Sky Blue?, a bunch of MES duos that weren't that fun, electric cool eyeshadows, a whole lotta pigments like Later, Family Crest, the colorful paintpots a blue and 2 purples...um hyper violet? something wild...Stunner blush, Raizin, Blunt, one with the heart in the middle miss Behave, Band of Roses, Warmth of Coral, Pressed Amber, lipsticks in Eden Rocks, from VV, Cockney, Pro longwear lipsticks and lipglosses, Dazzleglass in Fabulous Fun, The kissables Exxxhibitionist, Woo Me, Super, So Vain, the blue one, pro longwear eyeshadows i think in most colors, matchmaster in 4.0 but only that shade lol, Truth and Light powder, Honey rose powder, a lot of palettes and gift sets from Tartan Tale, and last years holiday collections all the palettes, brush sets, 2 globe spheres with the pigments in purple and blue, oh the 234 brush was there for $15.75 (i remember bc i may buy it lol) the holiday nailpolish set, a bunch of greasepaint sticks...I wanted to take pics but didn't want the lady to see me...
> 
> ...


	3 days ago.. I WENT 3 days ago too! lol. I went on Friday around 3-4  They didn't have much new from when I went the last time, but they still had some VV lipsticks.


----------



## mrsdee (Nov 8, 2012)

FYI: Bay Area Ladies, there is a new CCO opening in Livermore!!! Yippie! (much closer than Napa for me) At the New Paragon Outlets. They actually open today. I'm going to call first just to make sure they are open since not all stores at this outlet are open yet.

  	Here is a link. Happy Shopping!!

http://www.paragonoutletslv.com/store/cosmetics-company-store/2137046491


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 8, 2012)

mrsdee said:


> FYI: Bay Area Ladies, there is a new CCO opening in Livermore!!! Yippie! (much closer than Napa for me) At the New Paragon Outlets. They actually open today. I'm going to call first just to make sure they are open since not all stores at this outlet are open yet.
> 
> Here is a link. Happy Shopping!!
> 
> http://www.paragonoutletslv.com/store/cosmetics-company-store/2137046491


  	I couldn't tell from the directions/public transportation link, but do you know if it's accessible by bus via BART?


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 9, 2012)

mrsdee said:


> FYI: Bay Area Ladies, there is a new CCO opening in Livermore!!! Yippie! (much closer than Napa for me) At the New Paragon Outlets. They actually open today. I'm going to call first just to make sure they are open since not all stores at this outlet are open yet.
> 
> Here is a link. Happy Shopping!!
> 
> http://www.paragonoutletslv.com/store/cosmetics-company-store/2137046491


	I called them yesterday when they opened & they hung up on me because they did not know what "MAC" items are.. wtf?


----------



## mrsdee (Nov 9, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I couldn't tell from the directions/public transportation link, but do you know if it's accessible by bus via BART?


 *BY PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION:* Paragon Outlets Livermore Valley is easily accessible by public transportation. Please visit the Tri-Valley Wheels website (link to http://www.wheelsbus.com/) or call (925) 455-7500 for route, schedule and trip planning assistance.
www.wheelsbus.com


----------



## mrsdee (Nov 9, 2012)

xlisaa said:


> I called them yesterday when they opened & they hung up on me because they did not know what "MAC" items are.. wtf?


  	My sister was just there an hour ago. she took pics.


----------



## Love7g (Nov 9, 2012)

mrsdee said:


> My sister was just there an hour ago. she took pics.


     Was there any limited edition packaging stuff?? I'm going this weekend & I'm anxious to know!!


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 10, 2012)

I went there yesterday as well. They had the brush sets from their Illustrated Collection that were at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale and a lot of the items from last Christmas. Their lip items were okay and they had the nail polishes from the Shop Mac, Cook Mac collection, no tendertones though 


mrsdee said:


> My sister was just there an hour ago. she took pics.


----------



## Love7g (Nov 10, 2012)

Was there anything from "to the beach" or "VV" ? Any special packaging items?? I'm might go next week, I'm soo curious!! (


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 10, 2012)

Love7g said:


> Was there anything from "to the beach" or "VV" ? Any special packaging items?? I'm might go next week, I'm soo curious!! (


	Nope, no special packaging items. I was looking for those too. Nothing from Surf Baby like the other ones, nothing from Hey Sailor & nothing from VV. They're all regular packaged items besides the past holiday ones.


----------



## mrsdee (Nov 11, 2012)

Love7g said:


> Was there any limited edition packaging stuff?? I'm going this weekend & I'm anxious to know!!


  Not sure if they have much LE stuff. In a pic I saw they had crushed pigment from Mac Vera but didn't see anything else. I have yet to make it out there (don't wanna deal with crowds), bu my sister didn't see any lipsticks  that's what I am hunting for so kinda bummed.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 14, 2012)

mrsdee said:


> Not sure if they have much LE stuff. In a pic I saw they had crushed pigment from Mac Vera but didn't see anything else. I have yet to make it out there (don't wanna deal with crowds), bu my sister didn't see any lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	There were lipsticks, but they were against the wall across from the nail polishes, but it was very limited.


----------



## Deelite033 (Nov 15, 2012)

There were lipsticks, but I can't remember the names. I picked up Viva Glam Gaga 1 & 2 lipglasses.


----------



## Love7g (Nov 15, 2012)

Deelite033 said:


> There were lipsticks, but I can't remember the names. I picked up Viva Glam Gaga 1 & 2 lipglasses.


    Any blushes??? I'm looking for modern mandarin!!!


----------



## Love7g (Nov 15, 2012)

mrsdee said:


> Not sure if they have much LE stuff. In a pic I saw they had crushed pigment from Mac Vera but didn't see anything else. I have yet to make it out there (don't wanna deal with crowds), bu my sister didn't see any lipsticks  that's what I am hunting for so kinda bummed.


   Ok thanks babe!!


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 15, 2012)

Love7g said:


> Any blushes??? I'm looking for modern mandarin!!!


	Nope, no Modern Mandarin. I was looking for items from the Tres Cheek collection and there was none


----------



## califabulous (Nov 17, 2012)

i went last week and and i only remember one blush..love rush.  i did notice that they had nc50, nw45 and nc45 and nw40 shades.  I saw matchmaster, prolong wear concealer, mineralize liquid foundation and studio tech.  I also saw a bunch of the loose iridescent powder in truth and light and honey rose for $21.  A bunch of big bounce shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol.  i think there was a nice enough selection of mac and bobbi brown, estee lauder...that's all i remember. No great scores at this cco but def better than vacaville.... i only picked two prolong concealers -one for me and one for my sis.


----------



## pandav (Jan 5, 2013)

anyone go here recently? any updates?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *pandav* 



 	anyone go here recently? any updates?



  I was just there yesterday.  It seems like that haven't really put out anything new lately, at least pertaining to MAC.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 8, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I was just there yesterday. It seems like that haven't really put out anything new lately, at least pertaining to MAC.


  What CCO do you guys go to? I know when I go to Vacaville they never have anything good.


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 9, 2013)

I may take a trip to the SF one this week. Hopefully there will be new items


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to try and check out the CCO in Napa. Last time I went they had a lot of Surf Baby and Wonder Woman. They also had stuff from the quite cute collection.


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 9, 2013)

just got back and it was such a disappointment....only new collections were the lip/cheek pots and hey sailor. still had VV, no new lipsticks, the 234 brush, the holiday globes and palettes from that collection, pro longwear eyeshadows...


----------



## singrsling (Jan 9, 2013)

the Vacaville CCO is one of the worst (if not the worst in terms of MAC) in Cali.  Go to Napa, it's about an hour away, and athey have TONS of MAC. Was just there Dec 28. The had some shadows from the Heavenly Creatures collection - what does that tell you? 
  	their MAC lip items supply was a bit low, but tons of shadows, etc.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes! I'm going to the one in napa tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes. I spoke with the lady at Vacaville and she said no one really knows or goes to napa. Lol


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh 





singrsling said:


> the Vacaville CCO is one of the worst (if not the worst in terms of MAC) in Cali.  Go to Napa, it's about an hour away, and athey have TONS of MAC. Was just there Dec 28. The had some shadows from the Heavenly Creatures collection - what does that tell you?  their MAC lip items supply was a bit low, but tons of shadows, etc.


  And btw I'm only about 25 mins or less away from the one in napa! Maybe 35 from Vacaville.


----------



## singrsling (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow- lucky you so close to the Napa outlets!  That's my favorite outlet mall ever, and the CCO there is the BOMB.  The SA's there are very nice.  They have tons of MAC and the other lines, like Estee Lauder, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, etc.  I could spend hours in there with no problem, I'm addicted to that store! 
  	Good luck and let us know what the MAC stock looks like.

  	Have fun!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok ladies I hit Napas CCO up! Although I didn't buy anything because they didn't have what I was looking for some of you may have a ball in there. They had eyeshadows from heavenly creatures, viva gaga lipsticks and gift sets, a lot of surf baby/ shop cook and hey sailor polishes. They had the gift sets from Nordstrom and some of the old Christmas sets. Bronzers from surf baby and hey sailor. Lipsticks and glosses were hey sailor, viva cyndi. Lip balm things from hey sailor also.  A lot of skin care and the oils from hey sailor.  Shop cook eyeshadow quads also!   I was looking more for MSF's which they had none of. I'm sure you all would love it.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ Aww. I wish I still lived back home. I have tomorrow off and a trip up to Napa sounds like the perfect way to spend the day.


----------



## Baby1black (Jan 11, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> Ok ladies I hit Napas CCO up! Although I didn't buy anything because they didn't have what I was looking for some of you may have a ball in there. They had eyeshadows from heavenly creatures, viva gaga lipsticks and gift sets, a lot of surf baby/ shop cook and hey sailor polishes. They had the gift sets from Nordstrom and some of the old Christmas sets. Bronzers from surf baby and hey sailor. Lipsticks and glosses were hey sailor, viva cyndi. Lip balm things from hey sailor also.  A lot of skin care and the oils from hey sailor.  Shop cook eyeshadow quads also!   I was looking more for MSF's which they had none of. I'm sure you all would love it.


  Did u get a chance to look at the brushes. I and a few specktras are looking for the 165 brush?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 11, 2013)

I may have to rent a car and make a trip to Napa.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahh 





Baby1black said:


> Did u get a chance to look at the brushes. I and a few specktras are looking for the 165 brush?


  Ahhh no I didn't even think to look at the brushes. Sorry ladies!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 11, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I may have to rent a car and make a trip to Napa.


  Your CCO had Pressed Ambers. What else did they have?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 11, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Your CCO had Pressed Ambers. What else did they have?


  	A few quads (Interior Life, Parlor Smoke, Angel Flame), some of the Dynamic Duos, Redhead MSF, Posh Paradise fluidlines (Half-Wild, Hyperviolet, Pure Creation), Daylight and Rare Find MES.  They just got Casual Colour (no Weekend Getaway, though), Hey, Sailor (Launch Away, eye shadows except Barefoot, no lippies).  A variety of lipsticks, kissable lip colors, mattenes, etc. If you're looking for something in particular, let me know.  I may remember having seen it.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh yes I forgot they had pink cult and magenta blush there too!


----------



## pandav (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there any new collection that hit the SF CCO recently? I am planning to go next week...


----------



## pandav (Feb 22, 2013)

Did this CCO ever get the extra dimension collection? I see other CCOs reporting seeing the larger sized EDES.  





pandav said:


> Is there any new collection that hit the SF CCO recently? I am planning to go next week...


----------



## janineios (Feb 24, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> I'm going to try and check out the CCO in Napa. Last time I went they had a lot of Surf Baby and Wonder Woman. They also had stuff from the quite cute collection.


  If you ever go to that one again I would love if you let me know before hand! Maybe we can swap


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 24, 2013)

janineios said:


> If you ever go to that one again I would love if you let me know before hand! Maybe we can swap


  A few post back are some things they ended up having over there.


----------



## Love7g (Mar 9, 2013)

Any recent sightings at the new cco in Livermore??


----------



## bitesizedberna (Apr 7, 2013)

I went two weeks ago, a lot of hey sailor and surf baby items


----------



## mrsdee (Apr 8, 2013)

If anyone sees the mac pro sculpting creams in shade accentuate (fall 2012) please let me know. I live locally so i can go to most bay area cco's. thank u so much ladies


----------



## pandav (May 1, 2013)

I am coming back from this CCO just now and learned its soon going to be closing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I started a new job near to the CCO, go there for first time since joining and hear this horrible news. I am so sad, they said it might close by May end. This CCO is so much better than any other in the bay area. I guess their odd hours (Mon-Fri from 9-5) makes it difficult to get lot of customers. 

  	They had so much stuff today, many mineralize eye shadaows, others too, many blushes including azlea blossom, pink tea. They also had the prolongwear bronzer in Nude on Board, the one thats going to relaunch in Temperature Rising collection.


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 1, 2013)

Going to Napa in two weeks, really excited about going to the cco!


----------



## singrsling (May 2, 2013)

Yes, it's true. I just went yesterday and the manager confirmed that they are closing! Waaah! They said they didn't have enough business, and I told them it was because they restricted people from going, and also their location, hidden in the back on the second level. Not their fault, just so SAD for us MU junkies! So if you are close by, get what you want before they close!


----------



## purplerinne (May 8, 2013)

damn headed there right now. time to stock up on god knows what LOL


----------



## BE YOUtyMARK (Jun 6, 2013)

Did they close already? I was hoping I could pick up somethings before they shut the doors for good.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 7, 2013)

They did. I rushed there on the morning of the 31st of May just to find out they had closed on May 24 :/


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 7, 2013)

They had a sign on the door that all stock would go to Napa and Livermore


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Nooooooooo! This was my favorite CCO.


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 4, 2013)

The SF location was my favorite location as well. They had tons of great items compared to the other CCO's. The one in Livermore was not that great the last 3 times I went. A lot of Surf Baby and Hey Sailor collection. Hopefully they stock up with Archie's Girls soon


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

bitesizedberna said:


> The SF location was my favorite location as well. They had tons of great items compared to the other CCO's. The one in Livermore was not that great the last 3 times I went. A lot of Surf Baby and Hey Sailor collection. Hopefully they stock up with Archie's Girls soon


  	Yes I totally agree! The last time I went I wasn't impressed. I practically left the store after 3 minutes of looking around. I hope they'll have Archie's lipsticks in stock!


----------

